# My Mid 70's Case



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is my mid 70's Case Agri King. I just turned over the wheel to my 2 1/2 year old. He really like the way it drives. And it can really pull well considering it is getting close to 30 years old.

Any real Case people know what year this ERTL (Made in the USA) toy represents? Any real ones still being used out threre?


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

One more picture of the Case.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Mark, and welcome aboard!! I'm not real familiar with case but would guess mid 70's on the year due to color. By the 80's they had gone white in color. I'm sure there are still some of those 1370's still in service as the Case was a well built machine.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks like you can do some serious*

plowing with that:smiles: Make sure you teach him the dos and don't about operating it.:lmao: 
Jody:usa:


----------

